# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  مدیریت کامل پروژه های نرم افزاری

## --masumeh

با سلام
می خواستم ببینم اگر تمام مراحل مدیریت پروژه های نرم افزاری از قبیل تجزیه و تحلیل-نیازمندیها-طراحی - پیاده سازی -   مستندسازی را بخواهم از طریق نرم افزاری که برای این کارها اختصاص دارد انجام دهم از چه نرم افزاری می توانم استفاده کنم؟

----------

